# Personality types and crimes they would commit



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

ENFP: crime of passion
ENFJ: suicide cult leader
ENTP: perjury or blackmail
ENTJ: white collar crime such as embezzlement or rape, but most likely the last. Rape is wrong and no means no. 
ESTJ: assault or cyber bullying 
ESFJ: prostitution
ESTP: contract hitman,speeding or endangerment or securities fraud
ESFP: drunk and disorderly conduct
INFP: stalking
INFJ: heresy or conspiracy or obstruction
INTP: drug dealing or hacking
INTJ: murder
ISTJ: corruption
ISFJ: accessory 
ISTP: arson or domestic abuse, mafia hitman
ISFP: unpaid tickets


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

ENTJs remind of John Mark in the vh1 pickup artist parody from a few years back on YouTube, it says next to his name "has rapist tendencies" and the next scene you see him following a lady in his car.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

I think you've hit home with ENTJ and rape lol.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

ISFP are sure very innocent people


----------



## unstable.exe (Sep 13, 2017)

I think I would do a lot of things like murder before corruption, I just can't picture myself doing it.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Emulsions said:


> ISFP are sure very innocent people


:laughing:

Innocent my ass. 

How do I even say this with out implying all ISFP are like this NOT saying all ISFP are like this. But parking ticket is not the worst an ISFP is capable if we are stereotyping types and crimes. PEDOs. Seriously! Not even fucken joking btw. It's not that all ISFP I have known are like this. But all confirmed PEDOs I can think of I have crossed paths with were ISFP. Just saying why it even fits the bill as often times people underestimate PEDOs (like assuming their worst offense would be parking ticket). Go look at listed ISFPs even of famous people some of them were accused PEDOs. ISFP Cho Mo. Even on this very site a lot of the Cho Mo apologist threads were lead by listed ISFP. Or threads justifying screwing anyone who has hit puberty. (No joke, fucken look). We'll start with Michael Jackson for starters. Note alotta teachers are ISFP. Who are often counselors, priests, preachers, youth group leaders, quiet asst coaches (all the profile and easy target area)

Otherwise your list was pretty fucken accurate depicting the worst case scenario of all types. Oh yeah btw. I have over 15 speeding tickets, and one reckless driving/endangerment. (So dead on there)

ENFP: crime of passion
ENFJ: suicide cult leader
ENTP: perjury or blackmail
ENTJ: white collar crime such as embezzlement or rape, but most likely the last. Rape is wrong and no means no. 
ESTJ: assault or cyber bullying 
ESFJ: prostitution
ESTP: contract hitman,speeding or endangerment or securities fraud
ESFP: drunk and disorderly conduct
INFP: stalking
INFJ: heresy or conspiracy or obstruction
INTP: drug dealing or hacking
INTJ: murder
ISTJ: corruption
ISFJ: accessory 
ISTP: arson or domestic abuse, mafia hitman
*ISFP: CHO MO*


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Ah.. the stereotypical ISFP with the unpaid tickets. Always fun when people underestimate my type.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

@*Sensational* Roy demeo who was a contract hitman for the gambinos was ESTP and so was Vito genovese who was the leader of the genovese crime family. Plus Richard kuklinski was a ISTP.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Stawker said:


> I think you've hit home with ENTJ and rape lol.


Was thinking of buying a chastity belt for the ENFJ dude I know in New York and ENTJ chick I know. My butthole I protect with my life. The ENFJ I can see it now, he has a hand full of ruffles and says take these. I end up in Central Park half clothed wondering what happened to me lol. I once said in a speech," you know what's funny? Rape. You know what's not funny? When it happens to you." Haha. Was thinking of doing a parody of usher gaymonds burn, with me standing in front of a toilet peeing. Is it just me or does that song remind you of chlamydia and gonorrhea?


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

This were my first thoghts:

ENTJ: sexual abuse of their children
INTJ: creating a slave trading syndicate 
ENTP: Bullying out of fun and making the victim commit suicide
INTP: Experimenting with people while torturing them
ESTJ: Paying a serial killer to get rid of competition
ISTJ: Raping their childhood crush
ESFJ: burning their ex-friend while they are sleeping
ISFJ: Shooting someone they really fear
ESTP: Engaging in a drug war
ISTP: Kidnapping a child to blackmail their parents
ENFP: being a horror clown
INFP: School shooting
ENFJ: Terrorism
INFJ: Genocide
ISFP: Manslaughter
ESFP: being a pyromaniac

Of course just based on stereoytpes.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

I scrolled down thinking "murder" and sure enough...hit my type dead on. I believe Bimbo is right about genocide as well. If I could get away with it, there's a broad category of people I would take out


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

ClOwNkInG said:


> INTJ: murder


Hacking/cyber-crimes / robbery (online stores) and/or minor stealing if necessary / domestic non-physical abuse / sleezy-minor white collar crimes from taking too many short-cuts -- then homicide, but only with the useless (*insanity* plea).


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Steelight said:


> I scrolled down thinking "murder" and sure enough...hit my type dead on. I believe Bimbo is right about genocide as well. If I could get away with it, there's a broad category of people I would take out


Stupid people first? And you could join the Rockefeller foundation, they donated 500 million to planned parenthood.


----------



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

ClOwNkInG said:


> Stupid people first? And you could join the Rockefeller foundation, they donated 500 million to planned parenthood.


Planned parenthood = genocide







_Wait what_


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

8jaaroud said:


> Planned parenthood = genocide
> 
> genocide?
> no, genocide is the mass killing of a race
> infanticide could be considered abortion


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

satanbobevilpants said:


> 8jaaroud said:
> 
> 
> > Planned parenthood = genocide
> ...


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

INTJ? Murder? Raping some woman you knew as a kid? Really?

Maybe in some very dark moods I can cop to thinking about disposing of an enemy (well, you know, just someone I don't like very much), but that seems like a lot of effort, and is probably super hard to get away with, for not much benefit. Maybe a "Most Dangerous Game" scenario on some private island, but that's probably not as much fun as they say.

If someone really angered me, I could see taking ten or twelve years and plotting some kind of elaborate, devastating revenge, but most likely I'd forget about it or get bored.

Rape seems like the kind of thing that probably is not nearly as much fun as they say. In fact, it sounds kind of unpleasant, and a waste of time. In fact, it sounds like a particularly weak thing to be even considering. Yeah, I'm not ashamed to admit that's not even in top twenty of crimes for me.

Although, truth be told, some kind of theft could be interesting, if you had all the time in the world to plan it out. Even prison doesn't sound all that bad -- if Bubba tries to have his way with you, hey, you get a free chance to try to kill someone with your bare hands in self-defense. 

Hey, if you've gotta go, might as well make it interesting.


----------



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

satanbobevilpants said:


> genocide?
> no, genocide is the mass killing of a race
> infanticide could be considered abortion


I very much agree with you, I was simply pointing out what Clownking had said implied that they thought Planned Parenthood is genocide.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

ENFP: Rioting, public nudity, crime of passion
ENFJ: suicide Cult leader
ENTP: Drug possession and/or dealing, inciting violence, arson, public nudity
ENTJ: white collar crime (Insider Trading, racketeering etc.), extortion, murder
ESTJ: Assault, coercion
ESFJ: Battery, eavesdropping, cyber bullying 
ESTP: Resisting arrest, serial killer, DUI, drunk and disorderly
ESFP: Larceny, DUI, drunk and disorderly 
INFP: trespassing, stalking, arson, shoplifting 
INFJ: Voyeur, Accessory, illegal prescription drug abuse, Dictator
INTP: hacking, school shooter, blackmail, and voyeurism
INTJ: human trafficking (organ trade), extortion
ISTJ: bribery 
ISFJ: Kidnapping, property damage (their ex),
ISTP: stalking, arson, vandalism, blackmail, running a brothel, drunk and disorderly, murder
ISFP: perjury, Forgery, downloading music illegally, prostitution


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

calicobts said:


> INTJ: human trafficking (organ trade), extortion


See?

That's a little more respectable!

Thank you!


----------

